# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  سـ سـ ساكن قلوبنا حلوة رووووعه

## علي المسقلب

هدا اسمك حسين ساكن قلوبنا 
واحنا المحبين وانت محبوبنا 
عنوانك ورقم السكن ساكن قلوبنا 

المبدع ملا باسم الكربلائي 

أستماع

تحميل

مشكورين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يعطيك ربي العافيه ..

مشــكور وماقصــرت ..

جلعه الله في ميزان اعماك ..

دمتم في حفظ الباري

----------


## علي المسقلب

لا شكر على واجب هذا أقل من واجبنا ..
وإلى مشاركة قريبة

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي على مشركتك

وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك انشااء الله
وبالتوفيق 

اختك
بيسااااااان

----------


## My tears

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

أخي الكريم .. علي المسقلب .. 
ربي يعطيك العافيه .. شي رائع .. تسلم والله .. 
بارك الله فيك ..
جاري التنزيل ;) .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## علي المسقلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

شكراً لكم جميعاً أخواتي الاعزاء 
بيسان
My tears 
ردكم الكريم أسعدنا ويبعث فينا نروح التفاعل والأستمرار

----------


## عـسـولـة

مشكور اخوي والله يعطيك العافية 

تحياتي 
عـسـولـة

----------


## سمو الامير

يعطيك ربي العافيه ..

مشــكور وماقصــرت 

و

تحياتوا

----------


## القلب المرح

الف شكر لك اخي  
قد فتحت ابواب الافراح وفتح لنا باسم الكربلائي سماع افراحه  لاهل البيت عليهم السلام

وجزاك الله خيرا اخي 
وتقبل تحياتي..

----------


## حب السماء

السلام 

شكراً أخي (علي) على المشاركات الحلوة 

مع تحياتي:حب السماء

----------


## محمد درويش

يعطيك العافيه ياأخي علي المسقلب

----------


## علي المسقلب

مشكورين على المرور ..

حب السماء
محمد درويش

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً

----------


## قطيفي

مشكووووووور اخ علي المسقلب
تحياتي

----------


## علي المسقلب

شكراً لتواصلك اخوي قطيفي ..
الله لا يحرمنا من مواضيعك الشيقة ..
وتسلم على المرور..

----------


## امواج البحر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اقدم لكم قصيدة (( ساكن قلوبنا )) مع تغيير بسيط ان شاء الله يعجبكم ، طبعا انا تعمدت ان اخليها بصيغة (Mp3) وهذا هو الرابط :*

http://www.khair.org/~mousawy/basem/saken.mp3

*اذا اردت الحفظ ما عليك الا ضغط الزر اليمبن واختيار حفظ باسم*


*منقول*

----------


## رونق الزهر

مشكورين على الموضوع الحلو ونتمنى ان نرى 
جديدكم 
تحياتي نداء الحق

----------


## hilaal

الف شكر اخي العزيز علي

----------


## عواميه حلوه

مشكور اخوي علي ع يعطيك العااااااااااااااااااااااااافيه  

                                     أختك (((((((( غدير الأمل ))))))))))))

----------


## ابوعلي الاسدي

الله ينطيك العافية ويوفقك في الدنيا والاخرة بحق الزهراء

----------


## بنت تاروت

تم التحميل....
ألف شكر أخي على المشاركة الروعة

----------

